# Camera Bug



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Whenever I try and take a video or a photo my camera app gets pink and green lines on the camera screen (not the buttons and what not)regardless off the camera app I use. My question is do you guys think it is a hardware or software problem? I'd rather not re-odin if I don't need to.

Thanks
P2K


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

Once the picture is saved are they still present?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh ya, I forgot to mention that. It's about 50/50. sometimes the picture will come out a like aqua greenish color and others will come out fine


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like hardware to me...but if it's not...try reinstalling the camera.apk perhaps?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

but it shows up in other camera apps like instagram and Camerazoom FX


----------

